# Internet Probleme



## Sylber (16. September 2007)

hallo liebe USER,
habe dieses Problem:
Wenn ich im internet surfe hab ich manchmal internet ausfaelle habe dann schon mehrere sachen gepingt und es kommt dann immer 3mal hintereinander eine zeitueberschreitung , das problem ist vorallem bitter wenn ich in einem online spiel bin dann bekomme ich ein standbild und sterbe ,das hat zufolge das ich exp verliere , naja hat wer eine idee woran das problem liegen kann?

Wenn ihr fragen habt bitte posten,
tut mir leid wenn fehler in dem text sind oder er zu kurz ist ,ich hab naemlich nicht soviel zeit grade  melde mich dann spaeter und werde eure fragen beantworten .

DANKE,
Sylber


----------



## stain (16. September 2007)

Sylber hat gesagt.:


> [...] hab naemlich nicht soviel zeit grade



Aber die Groß- Kleinschreibung zu beachten kostet ja keine Zeit! Darauf legen wir hier nämlich sehr großen Wert.


----------



## Sylber (16. September 2007)

Hmm Ok wenn Du das sagst 
Back2Topic Please .
Fragen bitte posten .


----------



## Roman-studios (16. September 2007)

Was für ein Internet hast du denn?


----------



## Sylber (16. September 2007)

DSL 6000 von NetCologne


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. September 2007)

Wie ist denn den PC mit dem DSL Anschluss verbunden?

Router (wenn ja welchen) ? Eventuell Wlan (welche Wlan Karte?) ? Oder über einen "zwischenrechner" (Stichwort ICS) ?

Gerade einige Wlan konfigurationen neigen dazu kurzzeitig (für wenige sekunden oder länger) die Verbindung zu verlieren ohne dass dies vom Betriebssystem bemerkt wird (Verbindung wird wärend des Abbruchs immernoch als aktiv angezeigt).


----------



## Sylber (17. September 2007)

Also Wir haben unten im Keller den Hauptrouter(Gigaset SE551 WLAN dsl/cable) von diesem Router gehen 2Leitungen ab. Eine geht ins Buero und ist direkt  mit einem Pc verbunden. Die andere geht in die Obere Etage ,in ein Zimmer wo ein zweiter Router(Level One,FBR-1418TX) steht, von diesem Router gehen 2Leitungen ab eine Leitung zu dem Pc meiner Schwestern und eine zu mir.Wir benutzen kein Wlan nur Kabel.
Mfg,


----------



## Sylber (23. September 2007)

Hmmm also hab nochmal pingen lassen , und Heute ist es ein bisschen besser als sonst nur Ich hab trotzdem noch Timeouts naja guckt es euch an . Normalerweise kommt nach jedem gesendetem einmal Zeitueberschreitung. Nein es liegt nicht am Host ich lass immer zu drei Adressen pingen.

Mfg,
Sylber


----------

